# basic questions on hiatal hernia/gerd



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi,I've been using this website for awhile but never looked into this category b/c I don't have heartburn. But I've always wondered about hiatal hernia since my problems tend to be right around my diaghram muscle and I have alot of problems with feelings of upwards pressure that make me feel like I'm going to choke and my heart will race,and wierder still is I have no pain at all in my colon. I also have alot of sneezing and lately coughing too. I've been to see many doctors about IBS and none of them have ever mentioned a hiatal hernia. Since I have urgency and mucous in my stool they think its textbook case IBS. I guess my feelings of fullness at diaghram could be the upper colon getting distended. But the feeling I have is that something is outside of a boundary-like my gut is invading my lungs. I'm wondering if you can have hiatal hernia without the heartburn b/c I don't seem to have heartburn at all. And can upper GI problems(aka hernia) cause lower GI problems (aka IBS). Also wondering if a barium swallow would detect a hernia since I have had that and they didn't mention seeing anything abnormal. Can the hernia sometimes hide itself? Furthermore I recently took the enteric-coated peppermint caps to treat my "ibs" and I got severely ill as in I could not stop belching and had a terrible feeling of fullness in my throat. I thought I was going to go insane. Would my reaction to peppermint confirm I had a hernia?thanks-Susan


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi Susan,The symptoms you are describing could be from a Hiatus Hernia.As far as I know the best way of checking if you have one is via an endoscopy (gastroscopy) where they pass the camera down your throat and look around. That is how they found mine. It was a totally painless procedure and I did not have any problems or side effects after. I would say ask your doctor or GI if you could have one.I doubt that a barium swallow would show a hernia as a hernia is 'tissue' related and tissue problems don't tend to show very well on X rays, (unless they are really bad anyway, I think).The peppermint capsule problem could be related to the hernia too. If you have a hernia you do tend to belch a lot anyway. Peppermint is also bad for GERD and although you say you don't feel you have GERD it does often come as part of a Hiatus Hernia. Basically because when the hernia slides upwards it pushes through the LES (lower eosophageal sphincter muscle) which can allow some acid to come up into the throat even if you don't actually feel it.Coughing can also be a symptom of a hernia and of GERD, especially if it occurs more after eating or when lying down.Also re upper and lower GI problems causing one another, I don't think they do, but recently a specialist doctor told me that if you develop one type of digestive problem you are more likely to develop other. Even more so if anyone in your immediate family has also had digestive problems.Here are some links to info about Hiatus Hernia on a medical website that you might like to read too. http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3364 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3367 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3389 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3368 http://www.mydr.com.au/default.asp?Article=3369 Hope you will be feeling better soon then.Cheers.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Wwll explained Sabriel, I basically had the same answers also. I have had the light/camera down the throat for the hernia when it was detected. I was not awake though. I often feel as if I can't get a good breath sometimes, and I was told that also was part of it. I take Prilosec regardless of symptoms. It has helped me with all the problems related to the hernia. I would like to add that I personally feel the hernia is related to IBS because of all the spasms that take place in the intestines, even though at times you don't realize you even have them. A hernia is basically caused from strain, so would spasms not "strain" the stomach as well?


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

Recently diagnosed through endoscopy and colonoscopy as having GERD and hernia. Symptoms mainly diarrhea. I always thought that I had a problem with my colon and IBS . colon looks fine .I am on protonix and doing mcuh better Cetainly GERD and hernia can cause lower GI problems


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks Sabriel Rowe2 and Kippy,I had the barium to find out if "upper GI problems where causing lower GI problems" and the doctor said I looked fine upper GI wise. I remember at one point they had me turn around and around after swallowing some liquid that would coat my stomach and then they blew my stomach up with some gassy liquid. I imagine this must have been to check for hernia, but I'll probably just have to ask. I've been deeply afraid of the endoscopy thing as I have a BIG phobia about anything involving throat and breathing restriction. I can't even swallow a pill and get freaked out when my throat gets numbed at the dentist! Ugh-WHAT A BABY I AM! Anyway, I just had one more question for Kippy, you say the GERD and Hernia were diagnosed with endoscopy and colonoscopy? Just curious how they could diagnose that with colonoscopy. The reason for my question is that I had the flexible sigmoidoscopy(I believe this is different from the colonoscopy-which is done under sedation and is more extensive??) done a long time ago and the doctor could not even get past a point in my colon-not b/c of pain but b/c of upwards pressure where I felt like I would not be able to breath if he continued. It was as if the colon really were pushing through my diaphram muscle. At the time I figured this sensation confirmed i really had ibs b/c the sensation was coming from the colon, but lately I've been wondering if there is nothign wrong with my colon, just the diaghram muscle. I have no pain with my colon at all which seems odd. The doctor pulled the scope out saying yes it was a painful area for some since the colon bends sharply there, but again I felt like the sensation he was describing was nothign like I felt. I hear alot about pain with ibs, but what I feel is pressure pressure pressure.Sorry for the long-winded message


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

joan (in reply}Let me rephrase what I said . The colonoscopy was done to rule out colon problems , not to diagnose the GERD. I have previously had 2 sigmoids . these were without sedation. They are ok but they really dont see enough. Do not fear the endoscopy I have no recollection of it at all . the only thing that I remember was the cherry throat spray and then the recovery room and some gingerale. the peace of mind is well worth it. I would not hesitate to do it again. Kippy


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

thanks kippy. i do feel more reassured now


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

hi again Joan,Glad to hear that you feel a little more reassured about the endoscopy. Hopefully, I can reassure you a little more here.I have had an endoscopy myself, my mum has had two. They do give you medications that pretty much knock you out completeley before they even start. All I remember is trying to count down from 10 (I think I got to about 8). Then I woke up about 30-40 mins later in the recovery area. I felt a bit groggy at first but that wore off after a couple of minutes and I did not feel sleepy or groggy again, not like you sometimes do with a surgical anasthetic. I did not have a sore throat or any other side effects, nor did my mum.They gave me tea and sandwiches a few minutes after waking and I had no trouble eating them. I think I left the surgery about an hour after waking.Personally, I find the idea of a colonoscopy a lot scarier! Also:


> quote: I remember at one point they had me turn around and around after swallowing some liquid that would coat my stomach and then they blew my stomach up with some gassy liquid. I imagine this must have been to check for hernia, but I'll probably just have to ask


I have had this test too, in my case it was to check for gastric ulcers (which I had). They gave me a small cup of white antacid like liquid with some powder in to swallow first. Then I had to take sips from a cup with a fizzy liquid a little like lemonade while they took pictures of my stomach with the X ray machine. They told me to try not to burp till they were done either. I think they 'puff' up your stomach in order to get clearer pictures.Generally though, I don't think they can detect a hiatus hernia with that test. I think the best way to check for a hiatus hernia is with the endoscopy as they can then quite clearly see that area of the stomach with the scope and camera.I never knew I had a hernia till the endoscopy and as I said I had the gassy liquid thing too, so I guess it did not show them that.Ok, hope that helps some more and that you will get some answers and be feeling better soon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

okay i love this board! you guys are so helpful. i guess i should ask about getting the endoscopy. trust me sabriel, i'm afraid of the colonoscopy too! the sigmoidoscopy was bad enough, but truth be told i think the colonoscopy(if you have to have one) is much easier since they sedate you the whole way through-thanks god!thanks again guys


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

in reference to colonoscpy and endoscopy -I am glad that I had them both on the same day. (they call it a double) That way one sedation did both and I knew nothing about either. just a little discomfort after the colonscopy for an hour or two. I was eating one hour after these procedures. I am not a brave person but really I did not have pain or know anything that was going on


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I'll take an upper endoscopy over a colonoscopy any day!! I haven't had the upper yet, but have one scheduled. My understanding is that I will have the same sedation I had for my colonoscopy. Maybe not as intense of sedation, because it took a lot to keep me under for the colon scope.I had an upper GI (barium swallow) about 10 years ago and my understanding was that it was just to check for ulcers and maybe structural deformities. I don't know if it shows hernias. But the upper endoscopy does.


----------

